# June 8th race in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

See my other post titled test and tune


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Open at noon races start at 1


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope to see some new faces!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Had fun with you guys last night at Park Lane Hobbies. My box is packed and I will be there at noon. Hope Sundance and some others can make it. Should be a good time. 

Peace, John "Verbinator" Verbich


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll be there. I have heard from any of the rest of the crew. Tim


:woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good I got everything ready but my cars!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Had a great day in Portage today. Ment some new friends and some good close racing. I will post some pictures later on. :woohoo: Tim


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great time largest turnout yet and in the summer 11 racers and I think they all had a good time.Especially liked the mag.traction class.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here are a few pics and one just for John.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*July 20 race*

Next race Sun. July 20 Open at 12 race at 1 $5.00 to help with lunch


----------

